# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Uniklinik Munster

## joseke

Hallo an Allen,
Mein Mann hat in Ghana mit 2 Deutsche Urologen gesprochen.
Sie wurden sich in Händen Proff Dr Herdle geben und bezeichnete Ihm als Beste in Deutschland
Hat jemanden Erfahrung mit Muster?

----------

